# B6100 and B7100



## PeteW (Sep 24, 2021)

Hello I’ve inherited an older B7100 from my step Dad it has a loader on it. Also looking at a belly mower and Front snow blower from a B6100 but not sure if they will fit the 7100. Any thoughts? I’m waiting on a purchased manual but hoping to get question answered this week. Thanks for any help provided


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello PeteW, welcome to the forum.

The belly mower may be a problem if not an exact fit. Plus you may be missing some mounting hardware, which will be very difficult if not impossible to find. The quality of the cut can also be a problem. You are dealing with a 30+ year old well worn/corroded deck. You might consider a rear mount finish mower for your tractor. 

The front mount snow blower may require few modifications, but you can work this out.


----------



## PeteW (Sep 24, 2021)

Thank you BigT appreciate the response I’m not quite sure what condition the mower is in as I’ve only see one picture. The blower looks to be complete so I may try to purchase it alone.


----------



## Donnyg (2 mo ago)

I've had both of those models in the past. They appear to be identical accept for the engines which i think use the same block. The b7100 had a 48 inch deck on it. I didn't try it but I'm pretty sure it would have fit on the b6100. Of coure you also need the front mule set up. They are rugged little tractors!


----------

